# 60-litres aquascape



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Specs: 60-litres (60x35x40cm), 2x24 watt T5 Aquarelle, CO2 from fire estinguisher (1 bubble/sec), 50% wc weekly followed by GH-boost (1 tsp CaCl2, 1 tsp MgSO4) and 3 ml EasyLife EasyCarbo. PMDD dose the day after (9 ppm NO3, 1 ppm PO4, 0.1 ppm Fe). Sometimes an extra dose is needed in the middle of the week, but for the most part a single dose is enough. Growth and maintenance is very manageable, I only get to maintain the aquarium at weekends.

2007-09-16:








2007-09-09:








2007-08-03:








2007-05-12:


----------



## lonepeace (May 1, 2007)

Looks great~~~ I love it


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Thanks =)


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Aquascape from 2007-09-16 is definitely great and original. But I don't like purple background and equipment inside the tank. But all in all - I like it


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

I need to calibrate my laptop monitor where I do the RAW-loading and color adjustments. The background is intense blue here, but as you say more purple at work. I usually don't remove equipment when documenting journals, but perhaps I should.


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Fixed the "purplishness" in the picture =)


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Very nice tank.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Mmm...liking the colors and textures. A picture to show more of the midground will be great.


----------



## wofiguer (Jul 20, 2007)

Defdac congratullations. Great job. I wanna know what kind of plant do you have in your tank, and how ligth do you have in your tank?

Regards
WF


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Thanks!
Aquamedic Sunbeam 2x24 T5 with Aquarelle bulbs.
Plants: C. crispatula, B. heudelotti, E. acicularis, Hemianthus c., P. helferi, A. reineckii, P. stellata, M. mattogrossense, H. polysperma rosanervig, Weeping moss, R. indicia, M. umbrosum.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

What bulbs exactly are you using. I like the color they give off, it really brings out the reds. I wonder If I could get a couple here. I think I need to swap a couple of my t5 bulbs.

Oh yeah and your tank looks great.


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Thanks Slickwillislim, it's the T5-version of the Philips Aquarelle.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Fantastic! I love the splashes of color


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

great colors


----------



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi Defdac, compliments for your astonishing tank


----------

